# A sign



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been depressed lately.

But I think I've been given a sign telling me to keep going.

A bird has decided to build a nest literally at the front door of where I'm living ;D, and I really love birds.










You can see it peering out of the nest.

It's nest isn't very high up from the ground either. This has made me very happy. It's like a sign of hope for me, and I'm really thankful for this simple occurrence in my life. This bird, and probably it's eggs, will be the first thing I'll see for some time when I step outside to start my day .

Does anyone here have a slight idea what kind of bird this is?

If anyone is feeling down out there, keep on going ;D, I know I will!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of food this bird might eat? I think it is possible to get a rough idea by looking at its beak structure. I'm thinking of leaving some food nearby for it.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Picture of the nest in daylight, it's suspended from a wire for a light. The bird was looking out of the nest when I took this picture. I wonder why it chose to build a nest in front of a door where people come in and out from everyday?


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad you've had something to cheer you up 
I have no idea what kind of bird, it is but it'd be awesome if you could post more photos as things change ^^


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks 

I don't hear any chirping, so I'm guessing there are eggs in there that haven't hatched. The bird flew out a few times this morning, and then came back.

I was hoping if I could find out what kind of food this bird ate, I could leave some nearby for it.

If anything notable happens, I'll post it, in case some people are interested


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it an Olive Backed Sunbird nest? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive-backed_Sunbird


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is another website. http://forums.steves-digicams.com/p...rless/186351-olive-backed-sunbird-nest.html#b


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That's poetry in motion


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

1a1a said:


> That's poetry in motion


 I suppose so


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Bird didn't make it 

Left the nest for some reason.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

@Three B's Mom: Thank you for your post! I was away from the forum for some time, and I just realized I missed your post! Sorry!

The picture in the link looks a lot like the nest, so it is a possibility. I think the bird did have some olive feathers


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Ahhh, what a shame, the flip side of signs (and the best reason to be uplifted by the good ones and all like sciencey skeptical about the bad ones yep yep  )


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a lovely little sign to have gotten at all, though! If you want to attract more birds, you can hang up a bird feeder and fill it with some of those tubs of dried meal worms. I use them in the garden during the Summer and they're great for bringing in unusual birds and making them hang around. Sometimes it's nice just to be able to look out the window and see all the colourful little guys fluttering about.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Babs said:


> That's a lovely little sign to have gotten at all, though! If you want to attract more birds, you can hang up a bird feeder and fill it with some of those tubs of dried meal worms. I use them in the garden during the Summer and they're great for bringing in unusual birds and making them hang around. Sometimes it's nice just to be able to look out the window and see all the colourful little guys fluttering about.


That's a great idea 

There are some really nice birds here with nice colors, and I'm lucky if I get to see them sitting at my room window.


----------

